# Dahlias



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Any dahlia growers here? I am wanting to get into these next growing season.

Tips or tricks?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no tips - but can't wait to see them. You knock it out of the park with your ornamentals. :thumbup:

Growing Dahlias. It's easy.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Never grew dahlias but I do grow canna every year up here in north near Cleveland. I actually order the tubers in late February and call to make sure they will deliver early to my location. I then pot the tubers in leftover nursery pots with some potting soil. Water well the first time then just set them in a sunny location near my patio door. Spray with water 2-3 times a week to keep moist. Usually by the time the weather is good for planting the plants are about 6-10 inches tall. Once in the ground they grow like mad with some milorganite mixed in hole at time of planting. By June they will be 5-6 feet tall and blooming great! &#128077;&#127996; Depending on your location I would imagine starting indoors would work with the dahlias as well. Good luck!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

Started some from seed this year in the garden. They grow slower than zinnias, but are a very nice flower. We're getting close to frost soon up here which is a shame since they started blooming only this month.

I'm going to try and dig up the tubers are over winter them after they get a couple frosts. I'm guessing they'll grow more aggressively from tuber than seed next year. They grew large, about 3-4 feet tall from seed planted in June, so impressive still. Great flowering.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I never bothered with dahlias because of the bother of digging the tubers up pre frost every year. SWMBO got a couple given her by a work colleague about seven years ago, they have stayed in the ground since planting and bloomed well every year since. Maybe it's only certain ones that you can do that with? After seeing Connors display I may just try more next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Best place to buy some dahlias?

I know its annoying to dig up, but the fact that you get more and more is awesome.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Posting this video here for posterity.

https://youtu.be/QGlJn7KP4yA


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Posting this video here for posterity.


This video is exactly why I wanted to buy some. Had any luck from online sources?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Well after some slight research I settled on these for my first go around. 

Got a good deal on em too $30 for 10 tubers (2 of each color) and only $5 for shipping. I'm sure after this year I'll buy more and of different varieties. I am big fan of the dinner plate variety.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Couldn't help myself picked up these also. I have a bad feeling I am going to be buying these flowers constantly.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Ecubed - I've gotten the bug too. Don't subscribe to any email lists... I've probably spent more on landscaping this year than the lawn.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> @Ecubed - I've gotten the bug too. Don't subscribe to any email lists... I've probably spent more on landscaping this year than the lawn.


Same I bought quite a few flowers, but what I like most about Dhalias is that you get more and more year after year. They will make great gifts for friends and family. This past year I did canna lillies. Started with 17 rhizomes and I prolly have damn near 100 now for next spring.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

@wardconnor I liked the look of dahlias but I was not very interested in them watching all the videos about digging up tubers and winter storage till I realized I live in zone 9a and don't have to deal with all that. I went a little crazy and bought 40+ tubers. we shall see how it goes.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm about to rip out several hydrageas, drift roses, and abelias that all grow too dang fast and get too big. I think I'll replace them all with different dalias variants, mixing height and color.

So when's the best time to purchase online and start planting? It was 25° F last night, so maybe a bit later in Spring?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I'm about to rip out several hydrageas, drift roses, and abelias that all grow too dang fast and get too big. I think I'll replace them all with different dalias variants, mixing height and color.
> 
> So when's the best time to purchase online and start planting? It was 25° F last night, so maybe a bit later in Spring?


I bought mine from https://www.edenbrothers.com/ and https://www.longfield-gardens.com/ last week and then the ship base on your zone.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks @dmouw!


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I'm about to rip out several hydrageas, drift roses, and abelias that all grow too dang fast and get too big. I think I'll replace them all with different dalias variants, mixing height and color.
> 
> So when's the best time to purchase online and start planting? It was 25° F last night, so maybe a bit later in Spring?


From what I've read, Dahlias are very sensitive to cold weather. I recently read an article stating to wait until ground temperatures are 55-60° so im gonna plant mine a week or 2 after my first round of preemergent on the lawn. Basically when theres no longer a chance of frost


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Cool! In North Alabama, that's probably about 30 days from now in late Feb early March. Lots to do before then! Scaping, bagging, and digging out bushes. Whew! Gonna be sore in the mornin'!


----------

